# Shady Business From Tunershop.com



## StInGeRmOnKeY (Oct 11, 2004)

Well I've been going through this ordeal with Tunershop since late august/early september and I think it's time I got some support from the vortex and to publicly bring out Steve himself for some answers.
This all started in late august when I decided to purchase a set of ATS Classics with some extra money I had laying around. I've owned my car 3 years and figured it was time for a new set of wheels. I proceeded to vortex IM Steve and asked if he had any ATS Classics in stock and his answer was yes, of course. 
-------------------------
So on september 2nd I placed an order on tunershop.com for the 13x8 ATS Classics and recieved and e-mail from Steve shortly after:
"Hi Matthew,
Thank you for the order. Can you please reply to this mail with the last 3
digits on the back of your credit card please ? This is just a security
check.
The ET on the 13x8 would be 01
Regards,
Steve"
-------------------------
On september 4th Steve replied with an e-mail stating that the order could not go through because my credit card does not work internationally. I told him I would paypal the money that night so he could process the order and I would get the wheels ASAP, so I did.
-------------------------
On September 5th I recieved the confirmation e-mail:
"We processed the order in Germany during the night. You looking at 5-7 days.
Regards,
Steve"
-------------------------
So while i patiently waited a week and to no avail nothing showed up. So I sent an e-mail asking what the deal was and got this e-mail:
"Hi Matt,
We called ATS several times as we sold all our ATS Classics out. ATS said
they back in stock end of September beginning of October.
Is that ok with you?
Apologies for the delay.
We are the only Importer for USA and so many Dealers and Customers
throughout the USA buy from us and there are just so much available from ATS
per year.
Regards,
Steve"
So even though I asked him personally if he had these in stock in late august I figured that he must have sold out in the couple days that I took to process the order, I remained patient and confident in the automotive import industry.
-------------------------
So on september 14th after i recieved that last e-mail I sent one stating I wasn't really pleased with the delay but was willing to trust in this business and was going to suffer from backorders like every other vortex'er out there. I then got an e-mail that night from Steve:
"Hi Matt,
Answering a mail AM 12:55 after getting of the phone with Germany should
show you we not try to rip you off.
I am deeply sorry that your order had to be on hold. We just had a set
delivered last week and usually we stock. Said that it's also end of the
year so no real reason for any German company to stock 13" while is going to
be winter time their ;-)
USA no one stock these wheel anyhow. Well we will start stocking in North
America next year to support our US clientele a little faster.
Regards,
Steve"
Now this e-mail led me to all kinds of questions, but I kept my mouth shut.
-------------------------
So after waiting an entire month, on october 4th I sent steve and e-mail asking for updates on my order I got a reply that day:
"Sorry Matt,

Still no update from ATS. We also awaiting some Cups which should also arrive end of the month.

Regards,

Steve"
This e-mail pissed me off a lot considering I wasn't really asking for him to tell me that ATS hadn't gotten in contact with him, I was more or less telling him to call ATS and see what the deal was because it was now "early october" like he had stated. Also, what did I care about the cups he stated in the e-mail, like he was trying to prove something?
-------------------------
On october 7th I had enough and decided to write Steve an e-mail asking for a refund which I thought was perfectly reasonable considering he didn't even know when he was going to get the product in his possesion. However, I got no reply.
-------------------------
On october 9th, still no reply from Steve, but I kept thinking in my head it was prolly because I had asked on a weekend and he was probobly not thinking about work...understandable. I wrote another e-mail where the refund was and just to ask where my money was.
-------------------------
On October 9th I got a reply from Steve saying:
"Hi Matt,

You paid to [email protected] which is direct in Germany with our corporate offices. I cannot refund the money from here. Said that I e-mailed them this morning to refund you the money and to cancel the order. You should hopefully get the refund by tomorrow.

Again apologies for the delay but we have no influence on production. We sell them all over the world and over the past 4 months around 15 sets got sold to NA. The 13x7 sizes are available however we hope the 13x8 will be back soon as we like to fill up our stock as well.

Regards,
Steve"
This e-mail was well understood and I remained patient. I understand there's two parts of tunershop, tunershop.com and tunershop.de. So I waited the next day to recieve my refund.
-------------------------
Now tonight, (october 10th) I come home to get this e-mail from Steve and it is complete bull**** from what I can tell. I'm so ripping pissed from reading this, read for yourself:
"Hi Matt,

I received an answer that the wheels will be with you next week. ATS finaly came through and we are getting delivery now. Please understand you are purchasing an import item and out off the 100+ USA based VW tuners we are the only one who walk the extra mile to get German wheels stateside.

Regards,

Steve"
What a bunch of crap, seriously, does it not seem like he his beating around the bush from giving me my refund?? This e-mail is way too little, way too late, I don't want the wheels anymore and I don't want to ever deal with this company again, all I want is my refund and he is avoiding it.
-------------------------
The purpose of this thread is to get support, thoughts, comments, and hopefully answers from fellow v'texers. Has anyone has similar past experiences with this company. I JUST WANT MY FRIGGIN MONEY BACK!! So I sent him an e-mail stating I still wanted my money back and he could deal with the set of wheels in his warehouse, because then god forbid he would actually have merchandise in stock!! 








AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH





















































































Pic of the my car:


----------



## Soccerpromaz (Jul 29, 2005)

*Re: Shady Business From Tunershop.com (StInGeRmOnKeY)*

bump, ive heard of other "weird" shady buisness going on from there site, it takes a long time to get items with little or no reply... good luck


----------



## CTCORRADOKID (Sep 24, 2003)

*Re: Shady Business From Tunershop.com (Soccerpromaz)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif Here we go again.

Special parts doo take a long time, I've waited longer then that for parts, however good cutosmer service has always had me not worrying.


----------



## broko (Mar 18, 2005)

hmmm. maybe he is delaying the refund because he did get the wheels and wants to give you what you asked for in the first place.







just wait for them another week. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Dub-Lip (Jul 22, 2003)

*Re: (broko)*

i agree wait another week and see what happens. if you get the wheels then http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif , no wheels then start a paypal dispute. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## Rev. Longride (Jul 6, 2005)

*Re: (Dub-Lip)*

Wow. sorry Matty, at least he's responding to you, remeber what Brian went through? But don't let up, kep in touch with him. I mean if you got the wheels would you be happy? Sounds like you don't even want them or is that just frustration speaking? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif good luck buddy. 
And Steve please don't PM me telling me not to bellieve evenything I read on the 'tex. Once again Matty is a friend of mine and not just "another vortexer".


----------



## GTi Punk (Jun 20, 2002)

*Re: (severed)*

we'll just have to wait it out and see what happens if he doesnt respond, the customer service is horrendous. I have been with matt reading all the emails/IM's from the very beginning, and it seems that steve doesnt have it together. Many emails/IM's sound like seve doesnt even know who he is talking to! one email told matty that they were our of stock, then a few days later, matt IMd him, steve said to his knowledge they were in stock ready to ship? WTF. then why werent they shipped. I think theyd look hot on the car for sure, but i think over the last few months the distaste for tunershop may have changed matts mind about wheels selection.......
so matt. if u get em, you get em. if not, its ok too. if thy do arrive and u dont want em there are many people on the tex that would probably be interested


----------



## Sketchy-B (Jun 12, 2005)

*Re: (GTi Punk)*

Here we go again... It must be something with CT that he's not to fond of.
Good luck Matty. In my thread he came out of the woodwork to blame me for the whole damn thing but he never resolved anything at all!
Hope it goes better for you! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
edit: I love your car as always Westy > All


_Modified by Sketchy-B at 6:19 AM 10-11-2006_


----------



## miss vdub (May 26, 2004)

i got my brocks through tunershop few years ago. steve is def...shady and unreliable!


----------



## GTi Punk (Jun 20, 2002)

*Re: (miss vdub)*


----------



## Sketchy-B (Jun 12, 2005)

*Re: (GTi Punk)*

Matty if you really want to know what he is going to say just re-read his posts in my thread. It will be along the same lines, but I garantee the issue will be your fault or due to "fraud orders" that he can't control















http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2820411


----------



## StInGeRmOnKeY (Oct 11, 2004)

*Re: (Sketchy-B)*

Ok updates guys, got a new e-mail waiting for me this morning, just as I suspected:
"Hi Matt,
You e-mailed me on Saturday (we are not working on weekends)
"I'll re-order the wheels when they are in stock, thanks."
So on Monday after I get update from Germany I tell you they are on the way.
At this point we can not refund you the money as this is a custom order for
you.
At this point I have no influence on the order as you paid direct to Germany
([email protected]) and the wheels come straight to you from Germany.
Regards,
Steve"
So no refund available for wheels not in my possesion nor in his possession? The shadyness and the ordeal continues....****!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Swink (Aug 15, 2003)

*Re: (StInGeRmOnKeY)*


_Quote, originally posted by *StInGeRmOnKeY* »_Ok updates guys, got a new e-mail waiting for me this morning, just as I suspected:
"Hi Matt,
You e-mailed me on Saturday (we are not working on weekends)
"I'll re-order the wheels when they are in stock, thanks."
So on Monday after I get update from Germany I tell you they are on the way.
At this point we can not refund you the money as this is a custom order for
you.
At this point I have no influence on the order as you paid direct to Germany
([email protected]) and the wheels come straight to you from Germany.
Regards,
Steve"
So no refund available for wheels not in my possesion nor in his possession? The shadyness and the ordeal continues....****!!!!!!!!!!!!

file a dispute with paypal if you haven't already


----------



## CHRGD_MK2 (Aug 22, 2002)

*Re: (Swink)*

If its been longer than 60 days since he paid paypal wont do a thing.


----------



## GTi Punk (Jun 20, 2002)

*Re: (CHRGD_MK2)*

i'll be seeing matt in a few, we'll check out the paypal history


----------



## StInGeRmOnKeY (Oct 11, 2004)

*Re: (GTi Punk)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GTi Punk* »_i'll be seeing matt in a few, we'll check out the paypal history

too late, already filed a dispute. now im pissed because he refused me a refund because it is a "special order". since when are wheels that are listed in stock on his website a "special order"????


----------



## CHRGD_MK2 (Aug 22, 2002)

*Re: (StInGeRmOnKeY)*


_Quote, originally posted by *StInGeRmOnKeY* »_
too late, already filed a dispute. now im pissed because he refused me a refund because it is a "special order". since when are wheels that are listed in stock on his website a "special order"????
 

Good point.


----------



## GTi Punk (Jun 20, 2002)

*Re: (StInGeRmOnKeY)*

hes just out for the money, he obviously doesnt care that his reputation is on the line as a reputable dealer
wanna get food?


----------



## StInGeRmOnKeY (Oct 11, 2004)

bump, where oh where can steve be?


----------



## Rev. Longride (Jul 6, 2005)

*Re: (StInGeRmOnKeY)*

my sarchasim escaped him
(9:32 AM 10-11-2006) severed: FYI, another unhappy CT customer...Is he getting his 13x8 ATS Classics? If not can you contact your corporate office and possibly expedite the refund of his money as was requested. 
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2870355 

(12:33 PM 10-11-2006) streetsounds: do I know you ?

(12:36 PM 10-11-2006) severed: Yeah, we went back and forth through IM's re Brian (SketchyB) wheels last month. I was just giving you a heads up that Matty posted a thread too.
I applaude the way you have tryed to stay in contact with Matty, seriously, def improvements

(12:55 PM 10-11-2006) streetsounds: it is not an improvement. We always work like that if we get a positive feedback from the customer


----------



## StInGeRmOnKeY (Oct 11, 2004)

so they only work like that if it's positive feedback from a customer?? if a customer is upset with service they give them attitude back? wow, he just leaked a whole lot of garbage onto that IM.


----------



## streetsounds (Jun 28, 2003)

*Re: Shady Business From Tunershop.com (StInGeRmOnKeY)*

Dear Matthew,
If at all you should complain with ATS Germany for their slow delivery and false information giving to their dealers.
Regards,
Steve
__________________________________________________________________
For all off you who show so great support ... start being a little more tolerant to Vendors.
Every time I hear a view people complaining about how they have to wait here and their for 1-2 weeks more then we anticipated (said we do not see replies from satisfied customers). Maybe if people start thinking outside the box you may see that you are all hurting yourself at the end of the day. Dealers will eventual stop importing German products as it’s to time consuming and because they do not like to Deal with all the complains regarding their business even if it is not their fault.
We try really hard to get you all the German wheels in this country and many Dealers advertising German wheels on VWvortex purchase their wheels through Tunershop as we import them.
Said that all the wheels you guys always complain taking so long to get are "OLD Designs" and you expect Tunershop among other US Dealers to stock all the wheels for you but you fail to see how many off these old school wheels are actually sold in the USA.
For Sale since 6-11-2006 http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2656426
For Sale since 9-18-2006 http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?&id=2829692
Why are these not sold yet







The Prices is fair http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
We do stock certain wheels all year long in the USA but not at the end of the year when if I see that used wheels do not sell even if the price is right. Then we get all day calls asking if we can lower the price or give a better Deal?
I give you an idea based on the ATS Classic 13x8 in question and hopefully some will start realizing that we have the best prices possible on German wheels.
We sell the above wheel for *$209* each and include free shipping for you on a set of 4








Say I will stock 10 sets for you in the USA to be fair. That would be 40 wheels times $209 each = $8360. Now say we get %25 in Germany as a German Dealer we would see $2090 out of 40 wheels.
Hmm … so we make $2090 on 40 wheels or say $52.25 per wheel?

And we have free shipping on a set







How long will it take to sell 40 ATS Classic wheels








How much does rent cost per month to stock them








I hope you see we seriously working in your best interest and still have to deal with all complains …
I hope some off you ill give us a little slack and see that it’s not easy to please everyone on the board ... but we try our best


----------



## Rev. Longride (Jul 6, 2005)

*Re: Shady Business From Tunershop.com (streetsounds)*

For Sale since 9-18-2006 http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?&id=2829692
isht Matty!! If you could GET YOUR MONEY BACK we could drive to RI, grab these and visit Sketch-B at school...


----------



## streetsounds (Jun 28, 2003)

*Re: Shady Business From Tunershop.com (severed)*


_Quote, originally posted by *severed* »_For Sale since 9-18-2006 http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?&id=2829692
isht Matty!! If you could GET YOUR MONEY BACK we could drive to RI, grab these and visit Sketch-B at school...

Well lucky for him the wheels are on the way already and he will have them by Monday


----------



## Rev. Longride (Jul 6, 2005)

*Re: Shady Business From Tunershop.com (streetsounds)*


_Quote, originally posted by *streetsounds* »_
Well lucky for him the wheels are on the way already and he will have them by Monday










http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif awesome http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## streetsounds (Jun 28, 2003)

*Re: (severed)*


_Quote, originally posted by *severed* »_my sarchasim escaped him
(9:32 AM 10-11-2006) severed: FYI, another unhappy CT customer...Is he getting his 13x8 ATS Classics? If not can you contact your corporate office and possibly expedite the refund of his money as was requested. 
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2870355 

(12:33 PM 10-11-2006) streetsounds: do I know you ?

(12:36 PM 10-11-2006) severed: Yeah, we went back and forth through IM's re Brian (SketchyB) wheels last month. I was just giving you a heads up that Matty posted a thread too.
I applaude the way you have tryed to stay in contact with Matty, seriously, def improvements

(12:55 PM 10-11-2006) streetsounds: it is not an improvement. We always work like that if we get a positive feedback from the customer 


Do you get paid for your service ?


----------



## streetsounds (Jun 28, 2003)

*Re: Shady Business From Tunershop.com (severed)*


_Quote, originally posted by *severed* »_
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif awesome http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


Yes. A+ for outstanding customer satisfaction


----------



## Rev. Longride (Jul 6, 2005)

*Re: (streetsounds)*


_Quote, originally posted by *streetsounds* »_
Do you get paid for your service ?

No I just look out for my friends, is that a problem?


----------



## Rev. Longride (Jul 6, 2005)

*Re: Shady Business From Tunershop.com (streetsounds)*


_Quote, originally posted by *streetsounds* »_
Yes. A+ for outstanding customer satisfaction

Cute, but I wouldn't really call this "outstanding customer satisfaction". 

_Quote, originally posted by *StInGeRmOnKeY* »_
What a bunch of crap, seriously, does it not seem like he his beating around the bush from giving me my refund?? This e-mail is way too little, way too late, I don't want the wheels anymore and I don't want to ever deal with this company again, all I want is my refund and he is avoiding it.
-------------------------
I JUST WANT MY FRIGGIN MONEY BACK!! So I sent him an e-mail stating I still wanted my money back








AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH


----------



## GTi Punk (Jun 20, 2002)

*Re: Shady Business From Tunershop.com (streetsounds)*


_Quote, originally posted by *streetsounds* »_Said that all the wheels you guys always complain taking so long to get are "OLD Designs" and you expect Tunershop among other US Dealers to stock all the wheels for you *but you fail to see how many off these old school wheels are actually sold in the USA*.


"We sell them all over the world and over the past 4 months around 15 sets got sold to NA. The 13x7 sizes are available however we hope the 13x8 will be back soon as we like to fill up our stock as well."
wow. contradiction = self ownage


----------



## streetsounds (Jun 28, 2003)

*Re: Shady Business From Tunershop.com (GTi Punk)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GTi Punk* »_
"We sell them all over the world and over the past 4 months around 15 sets got sold to NA. The 13x7 sizes are available however we hope the 13x8 will be back soon as we like to fill up our stock as well."
wow. contradiction = self ownage

It is so sad how some people treat companies on this forum and nitpick. Companies can’t win on the forum and no wonder it’s getting less every year. Always complains on how hard it is to buy German import products wildly in North America.
Maybe it’s because of post like this that Companies simple back out first place as they do not want to deal with it any longer.
Where am I contradicting myself? It is exactly what I said.
*... how many off these old school wheels are actually sold in the USA?*
I do not want to offend you but it’s not my fault that you have no business knowledge and don’t understand what I am trying to say.


----------



## GTi Punk (Jun 20, 2002)

*Re: Shady Business From Tunershop.com (streetsounds)*

is it your fault that you told matt it would only be a week wait on the wheels when in all actuality its going on two months? thats not a manufacturers fault, you told him *YOU* had them in stock
yes


----------



## CTCORRADOKID (Sep 24, 2003)

*Re: Shady Business From Tunershop.com (streetsounds)*

These threads are getting old.

If his wheels are shipped then awsome, cant wait to see em Matty.
If not then let the parties involved deal with it, I hate sharing my business with outsiders, as I think the shops that sponser the threads do too.

This is why I dont go outside the box when it comes to ordering my parts, got screwed through NGP when it came to ordering FK seat brackets, but I never flamed them as it was FK who sucks at advertising parts they dont have in stock
Lets let Bygones be bygones and move on please.
Not joining Tunershops side on this, just saying this is getting, however it is ishty when u think ur going to be recieving somethin soon that ends up taking forever.
But life goes on, there are more important things in the world then ats classics. 



_Modified by CTCORRADOKID at 3:57 PM 10-11-2006_


----------



## StInGeRmOnKeY (Oct 11, 2004)

*Re: Shady Business From Tunershop.com (CTCORRADOKID)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CTCORRADOKID* »_These threads are getting old.

If his wheels are shipped then awsome, cant wait to see em Matty.
If not then let the parties involved deal with it, I hate sharing my business with outsiders, as I think the shops that sponser the threads do too.

This is why I dont go outside the box when it comes to ordering my parts, got screwed through NGP when it came to ordering FK seat brackets, but I never flamed them as it was FK who sucks at advertising parts they dont have in stock
Lets let Bygones be bygones and move on please.
Not joining Tunershops side on this, just saying this is getting, however it is ishty when u think ur going to be recieving somethin soon that ends up taking forever.
But life goes on, there are more important things in the world then ats classics. 
_Modified by CTCORRADOKID at 3:57 PM 10-11-2006_

hey mike, no offense, but i'm a full-time student and considering i already paid my $836 dollars to a company and asked for a refund but was refused, this IS a big deal.
I unlike you don't have thousands of dollars to just throw away, $836 dollars is a lot to me.


----------



## CTCORRADOKID (Sep 24, 2003)

*Re: Shady Business From Tunershop.com (StInGeRmOnKeY)*


_Quote, originally posted by *StInGeRmOnKeY* »_
hey mike, no offense, but i'm a full-time student and considering i already paid my $836 dollars to a company and asked for a refund but was refused, this IS a big deal.
I unlike you don't have thousands of dollars to just throw away, $836 dollars is a lot to me.


Never said I was rolling in the doe, and to be honest I too am a student and have no income, so if u want the wheels sent from Germany, and have already paid for them, and will get them eventually then whats the rush, u gonna be rocking them all winter???

Sucks about the refund, maybe tunershop can address this issue by stating that all sales are final.....if they already havent











_Modified by CTCORRADOKID at 4:09 PM 10-11-2006_


----------



## StInGeRmOnKeY (Oct 11, 2004)

*Re: Shady Business From Tunershop.com (CTCORRADOKID)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CTCORRADOKID* »_

Never said I was rolling in the doe, and to be honest I too am a student and have no income, so if u want the wheels sent from Germany, and have already paid for them, and will get them eventually then whats the rush, u gonna be rocking them all winter???


not rollin in the doe?? dude u have mirrors under ur hood of ur *G60 CORADDO*. that says it all right there. of course im not gonna be rocking them in the winter, the original plan was to have them by H20, that came and went. but i would like to see where my money is.


----------



## CTCORRADOKID (Sep 24, 2003)

*Re: Shady Business From Tunershop.com (StInGeRmOnKeY)*


_Quote, originally posted by *StInGeRmOnKeY* »_
not rollin in the doe?? dude u have mirrors under ur hood of ur *G60 CORADDO*. that says it all right there. of course im not gonna be rocking them in the winter, the original plan was to have them by H20, that came and went. but i would like to see where my money is.


Dude those mirrors cost me 165 bucks from a guy that is from Jersey.

Also, keep in mind that I have owned my car for over three years now, and have worked harder then ever to get it to the point it is.
And teachers for ur info dont make "thousands" of dollars to just throw away.

Matty, I wanna see ur ride with the wheels on there it would be a nice touch as ur ride is super clean, and man oh man do I know what 800 dollars means to a fulltime college student, I could live off that for months.
I dont wanna argue anymore, lets just drop it.
I hope when ur wheels finally get to ur spot that u are as happy with them as u where when u first thought u were going to get them.


_Modified by CTCORRADOKID at 4:16 PM 10-11-2006_


----------



## Rev. Longride (Jul 6, 2005)

*Re: Shady Business From Tunershop.com (CTCORRADOKID)*

ok guys, you're both student and work hard for the few buck you have. Mike has busted his ass to get his car the way it is and you are in that same process Matt. 
As I said in the other thread if Matty didn't feel like he was getting the run adound this thread would have never been created. And if I were to feel like i was getting the shaft I'd make a thread too.
Matt's getting his wheels /story, let this thread die
IB4T http://****************.com/default/zero2/lock5.gif hehe


_Modified by severed at 4:25 PM 10-11-2006_


----------



## StInGeRmOnKeY (Oct 11, 2004)

i started off waiting a week, now im waiting another week....what makes u guys think it is over?


----------



## Rev. Longride (Jul 6, 2005)

*Re: (StInGeRmOnKeY)*


_Quote, originally posted by *StInGeRmOnKeY* »_i started off waiting a week, now im waiting another week....what makes u guys think it is over?

haha, good point


----------



## streetsounds (Jun 28, 2003)

*Re: (StInGeRmOnKeY)*


_Quote, originally posted by *StInGeRmOnKeY* »_i started off waiting a week, now im waiting another week....what makes u guys think it is over?

Ok. I had enough of this entire BS. If the wheels do not arrive due to our fault on Monday I will refund you 25% off the sale price.
_If UPS fails to deliver them on Monday and they come Tuesday or Wednesday it’s not our fault._


----------



## StInGeRmOnKeY (Oct 11, 2004)

settled.


----------



## CTCORRADOKID (Sep 24, 2003)

*Re: (StInGeRmOnKeY)*

Amen.


----------



## GTi Punk (Jun 20, 2002)

*Re: (CTCORRADOKID)*

praise the lowered


----------



## Dub-Lip (Jul 22, 2003)

*Re: (GTi Punk)*

im going to sleep now even though im still working


----------



## vinayak (Aug 13, 2005)

*Re: Shady Business From Tunershop.com (CTCORRADOKID)*

yea but now even if he gets them. everytime he looks at them he will be reminded of what happened. i know the felling mines more with the power company though.


----------



## Sketchy-B (Jun 12, 2005)

*Re: Shady Business From Tunershop.com (streetsounds)*


_Quote, originally posted by *streetsounds* »_
It is so sad how some people treat companies on this forum and nitpick. Companies can’t win on the forum and no wonder it’s getting less every year. Always complains on how hard it is to buy German import products wildly in North America.


Things like this wouldn't make it to the forums if the company handled the problems when they first arrose... not 2 months later. 
I have bought many parts from german companies and I've only run into one problem......


----------



## ChellyVR6 (Oct 7, 2004)

*Re: Shady Business From Tunershop.com (Sketchy-B)*

This situation sucks, Matty. Let's hope this guy is done giving you the run around. I've dealt with bad customer service before (i'm sure we've all encountered it to some extent) and it just plain stinks. I know you'll keep us updated on how this plays out... hope you get the wheels (and your 25% back) soon!


----------



## StInGeRmOnKeY (Oct 11, 2004)

monday's comin'.....what's it gonna be.....


----------



## Westerly (Sep 24, 2006)

*Re: (StInGeRmOnKeY)*

I think they just have to be honest about the time of arrival...If it was going to take 2 months...well be honest and explain to the customer....Part of the problem is that Americans always want things _yesterday_. Always in a hurry...The rest of the world doesn't quite work that way...And Tunershop should be extemely up front about actual delivery times. Most of us WILL wait a couple of months for the good stuff like ATS Classics! 
Please don't lie to appease your american customers....


----------



## 2.9litersofdeath (Sep 29, 2006)

*Re: Shady Business From Tunershop.com (CTCORRADOKID)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CTCORRADOKID* »_Dude those mirrors cost me 165 bucks from a guy that is from Jersey _Modified by CTCORRADOKID at 4:16 PM 10-11-2006_

this is not for you but for everyone else as well...why is the state of new jersey always being mentioned everywhere? what do the germans think about new jersey?


----------



## GTi Punk (Jun 20, 2002)

*Re: Shady Business From Tunershop.com (2.9litersofdeath)*

are you on crack?


----------



## StInGeRmOnKeY (Oct 11, 2004)

*Re: (Westerly)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Westerly* »_I think they just have to be honest about the time of arrival...If it was going to take 2 months...well be honest and explain to the customer....Part of the problem is that Americans always want things _yesterday_. Always in a hurry...The rest of the world doesn't quite work that way...And Tunershop should be extemely up front about actual delivery times. Most of us WILL wait a couple of months for the good stuff like ATS Classics! 
Please don't lie to appease your american customers....

amen, we'll see tommorow.


----------



## streetsounds (Jun 28, 2003)

*Re: (StInGeRmOnKeY)*


_Quote, originally posted by *StInGeRmOnKeY* »_
amen, we'll see tommorow.

Funny you say that. You should know that you will not have the wheels tomorrow.
As you filed a dispute last week with paypal they withdrawn the money from us and their for we can not shipped the wheels even if we have them now








Unless you pay the amount again for the wheels we will not be able to ship them.


----------



## StInGeRmOnKeY (Oct 11, 2004)

*Re: (streetsounds)*


_Quote, originally posted by *streetsounds* »_Funny you say that. You should know that you will not have the wheels tomorrow.
As you filed a dispute last week with paypal they withdrawn the money from us and their for we can not shipped the wheels even if we have them now








Unless you pay the amount again for the wheels we will not be able to ship them.

Wait...? I thought u said they were shipped and on the way? (Which is why you couldn't give me a refund in the first place)
So why aren't you giving me a refund and closing the paypal dispute?


_Modified by StInGeRmOnKeY at 6:08 AM 10-16-2006_


----------



## s.j.yanczura (Dec 25, 2005)

*Re: (StInGeRmOnKeY)*








wowwww


----------



## JackieMoon (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: (syanczura)*

thats some shady business right there http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
I thought this was just about to get resolved


----------



## Swink (Aug 15, 2003)

*Re: (LowNotSlow)*

wow.





















http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## TheCooler (Jun 16, 2005)

oh my


----------



## StInGeRmOnKeY (Oct 11, 2004)

well steve? what's ur excuse this time? when am i getting my money?
all these contradictions are making my head hurt and i just want it all to end!


----------



## Rev. Longride (Jul 6, 2005)

*Re: (StInGeRmOnKeY)*

i love the way he tries to make his errors or misunderstanding everyone elses fault. It clearly said aon page 1 of this thread that you HAD FILED A DISPUTE WITH PAYPAL. He knew that when he posted up with that your wheels HAD been shipped. Am I wrong in saying that they could give paypal a tracking number for the wheels and paypal would give them th money back?
Oh and the reason you couldn't get a refund from him was because you paid tunershop in germany, not tunershop in the US. I can kind of understand that. But he should have been able to contact his home office and expediete the refund process.


----------



## CHRGD_MK2 (Aug 22, 2002)

*Re: (severed)*

EXCUSES EXCUSES. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## 56-okrasa (Nov 27, 2001)

*Re: (CHRGD_MK2)*

^ ^ ^ ^ 
X 2 --->





















<---"shady deals" . I'll have to add this to my list of tunershops to watch out for....


----------



## GTi Punk (Jun 20, 2002)

*Re: (56-okrasa)*

im sorry matty, im sure itll be resolved soon? if you got yur money back, youre still more than welcome to the RM's


----------



## Bora_Azul (Dec 8, 2002)

*Re: (CHRGD_MK2)*

i'm glad i only run Japanese wheels


----------



## streetsounds (Jun 28, 2003)

*Re: (StInGeRmOnKeY)*


_Quote, originally posted by *StInGeRmOnKeY* »_
Wait...? I thought u said they were shipped and on the way? (Which is why you couldn't give me a refund in the first place)
So why aren't you giving me a refund and closing the paypal dispute?

_Modified by StInGeRmOnKeY at 6:08 AM 10-16-2006_

I always get why don’t *YOU* do this or why don’t *YOU* do that. What is wrong with all off YOU people? I am here in the USA and I own Tunershop North America and I am responsible for all orders you place via phone through us in the USA.
You ordered online via Paypal so the order is direct processed in Germany. Just because it says tunershop.com does not make it USA. Customers world wide order through http://www.tunershop.com
I have no influence on your online order if paid via paypal and I have no access to the payment details. I am relying on answers coming from Germany so stop nagging about me not doing my job.
I pass on the latest info given during our local business hours AM 9:00 – PM 6:00

Yes. We have the wheels in Germany and we boxed them and ready to let FedEx pick them up and that is what I told you that they shipped ... but wait. Accounting in Germany checked the funds and noticed that your dispute put a hold on the funds so they canceled the shipping. No excuse just how Paypal works.
How would I have know this on Friday ?
Paypal works in YOUR favor not in the merchants favor. To protect you they took the money away from us until it’s settled from your end.
Don't believe it call Paypal.
If you need more info please reply to the e-mail provided to you in your Paypal order – [email protected]


----------



## streetsounds (Jun 28, 2003)

*Re: (StInGeRmOnKeY)*


_Quote, originally posted by *StInGeRmOnKeY* »_well steve? what's ur excuse this time? when am i getting my money?
all these contradictions are making my head hurt and i just want it all to end!

It’s not me contradicting. It’s a 19 year old boy who thinks he knows everything. I am trying to help you out here but you (and many others here supporting you) fail to see that.
If you order at any online store sears.com, bestbuy.com or compusa.com and then you go in to their local shops with a problem… well they will tell you the same thing. Go back and complain with the online store.

Here I am having to explain myself cause I try to help you by dealing with Germany for you rather then telling you to do it alone via e-mail.


----------



## Rev. Longride (Jul 6, 2005)

*Re: (streetsounds)*


_Quote, originally posted by *streetsounds* »_
I always get why don’t *YOU* do this or why don’t *YOU* do that. What is wrong with all off YOU people? I am here in the USA and I own Tunershop North America and I am responsible for all orders you place via phone through us in the USA.
You ordered online via Paypal so the order is direct processed in Germany. Just because it says tunershop.com does not make it USA. Customers world wide order through http://www.tunershop.com
I have no influence on your online order if paid via paypal and I have no access to the payment details. I am relying on answers coming from Germany so stop nagging about me not doing my job.
I pass on the latest info given during our local business hours AM 9:00 – PM 6:00

Yes. We have the wheels in Germany and we boxed them and ready to let FedEx pick them up and that is what I told you that they shipped ... but wait. Accounting in Germany checked the funds and noticed that your dispute put a hold on the funds so they canceled the shipping. No excuse just how Paypal works.
How would I have know this on Friday ?
Paypal works in YOUR favor not in the merchants favor. To protect you they took the money away from us until it’s settled from your end.
Don't believe it call Paypal.
If you need more info please reply to the e-mail provided to you in your Paypal order – [email protected]

I hate to say Matty that everythinghe said after that first pararaph sounds legit. BUT, Steve that first paragraph is complete BULL****, you cannot talk to your customers that way and expect to keep them or get new ones. Not sure how things work where ever you're from but that attitude is one of a complete ******* that has no respect for the consumer. remember the customers pay your salary and don't give a **** about how you feel. Over here, the customer is always right, there are things that you have no control over and that is not your fault. you are passing on info you get from half way around the world, okay we understand that. 
I don't care how many people point the finger at you. But you can't take it out on someone that was told it'd be a week or 2 for their wheels to arrive and then 2 months go by and they still have nothing but contradictions. Paypal only gives the buyer a limited time to file a dispute and Matty had to do what needed to be done to protect himself.
You think you and tunershop are a gift from god because you import wheels from German companies that no one else wants to deal with...how sad that you are turning into one of those companies yourselves...


----------



## GTi Punk (Jun 20, 2002)

*Re: (severed)*

mike you speak so eloquently


----------



## Rev. Longride (Jul 6, 2005)

*Re: (streetsounds)*


_Quote, originally posted by *streetsounds* »_
If you order at any online store sears.com, bestbuy.com or compusa.com and then you go in to their local shops with a problem… well they will tell you the same thing. Go back and complain with the online store.









Yeah, um give that a try...they will help you out, take any return and do whatever they need to do to make you happy. Seriously buy a craftsman screwdriver online at sears.com take it out of the box and stick it in the garbage disposal, then put it on the curb and beat it with a hammer. Walk into any sears store and they will give you another without a question. 
None of those companies are going to **** on a paying customer


----------



## Rev. Longride (Jul 6, 2005)

*Re: (GTi Punk)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GTi Punk* »_mike you speak so eloquently

haha, thanks Austin! That's because I spent 10 years in retail customer service and 6 in corprate financial customer service. I've dealt with transactions ranging from .50 cents to $43,000,000 dollars, each and every customer deserves the same respect. Businesses that don't realise that either soon will or they'll run themselves out of business.


----------



## GTi Punk (Jun 20, 2002)

*Re: (severed)*

so true...


----------



## StInGeRmOnKeY (Oct 11, 2004)

i've got a strong feeling that if i cancel the paypal dispute, then there's a good chance I still won't get my wheels and then what? i can't re-open the dispute and $836 is lost.
i really feel that tunershop has no intention of sending me those wheels. i mean no offense by asking for a refund, and it doesnt seem that complicated of a process to me. call up the home office and tell them to let the refund go through.


----------



## streetsounds (Jun 28, 2003)

*Re: (severed)*


_Quote, originally posted by *severed* »_
haha, thanks Austin! That's because I spent 10 years in retail customer service and 6 in corprate financial customer service. I've dealt with transactions ranging from .50 cents to $43,000,000 dollars, each and every customer deserves the same respect. Businesses that don't realise that either soon will or they'll run themselves out of business.

Thank you. 17 years in business and 30 retail locations I guess we do something right


----------



## streetsounds (Jun 28, 2003)

*Re: (StInGeRmOnKeY)*


_Quote, originally posted by *StInGeRmOnKeY* »_i've got a strong feeling that if i cancel the paypal dispute, then there's a good chance I still won't get my wheels and then what? i can't re-open the dispute and $836 is lost.
i really feel that tunershop has no intention of sending me those wheels. i mean no offense by asking for a refund, and it doesnt seem that complicated of a process to me. call up the home office and tell them to let the refund go through.

Maybe it is not Tunershop after all
*August 28th, 2006* Customer contacted "_Hey I heard somewhere that http://www.tunershop.com had free shipping on ATS Classic wheels. Was this just a sale or is this still true? If so I'll be buying 4 wheels all around 13x8's because that deal is amazing"
*August 29th, 2006 Customer asked* "How long do you expect the shipping process to take for a set of wheels (4) to be shipped to connecticut, USA?" _
Reply: "3 days after order is processed"
I replied and said yes we offer free shipping and yes we did had the wheels in stock.
*September 1st (Friday), 2006* 3 days later we get the order placed on Friday. Impossible to check current stock before Monday to assure that we still have them as mentioned days before
*September 2nd (Saturday), 2006* Credit Card declined
*September 4th (Monday), 2006* payment send via Paypal
*September 5th, 2006* Order processed in Germany
*September 6th, 2006* Out of stock on 13x8, 13x7 in stock. ATS Germany told Tunershop Germany wheels will be shipped out and we will have them in 3-4 days. As we ship 3 Day UPS Express free of charge customer will have them in a week
*September 13th, 2006* Wheels still did not arrive from ATS Germany even they told us they on the way. Tunershop Germay called ATS and asked and was told problem with wheels new ones will be going out soon. *September beginning of October.*
_I contacted customer and asked if its ok with him and if he is willing to wait ?_
*Answer*: _"Hey Steve, Thanks for the quick response to that last e-mail. That's the kind of respectable customer service that I love to see. Like I said before I'm in no way trying to disrespect your company because they do have the best deals and are much easier to work with than most. You will have my business today and you will have my business as long as I'm in the dub scene, whether that be 5 years from now or 50."_
*September 19th, 2006* Customer asked about update. Well as I said before we been told end of September beginning of October. No reason to call germany and ask ATS as they will refer me back to what they told me.
*September 25th, 2006* Customer asked again. Well same story. End of September beginning of October
*October 4th, 2006* Customer asking again on the wheels. Well its beginning of october let me see with Germany on status.
*October 7th (Saturday), 2006* Customer asked again about wheels. He is a little suspicious and paranoid (his own words) and he likes his money back.
*October 9th (Monday), 2006* Customer asking why he did not get a refund yet *(Let's see. Moday morning here and when does he expect it should have been done ?)*
*October 10th (Tuesday), 2006* Customer is asking why he did not get a refund after he asked for a refund last week (_Last week was Saturday_)
*September 10th, 2006* We get blammed on Vortex for bad service and lies about wheels from several people. Each and everyone started talking about a two month delay from us and how we gave incorrect info.
*WRONG*
We mentioned the lead time and he said it is fine. So why now telling we were at fault. We never said when the order got placed we still have them in stock.
But yes I know. Customer is always right and companies are always at fault.


----------



## Rev. Longride (Jul 6, 2005)

*Re: (streetsounds)*


_Quote, originally posted by *streetsounds* »_
Thank you. 17 years in business and 30 retail locations I guess we do something right









You're a fool, I would never speak of you in a positive sense with what I've seen of your customer service skills. Why don't you respond to my other comments? Because you know I'm right? Because every time you see me post, you think to yourself, "oh no not this guy, he F's me up every time." There is nothing you can say to defend yourself, you can't accept that you've mishandled a customer?
How many locations in the US? Things are different here, and you sir are a poor excuse for a representative for what I'm sure is a fine company. Grow up, grow a sack, stop trying to defend yourself when you know that if you ordered something and were told it'd be a week and you didn't have anything for 2 months that you'd be upset too. Oh and by the way the smartass comments aren't helping your credibility


----------



## StInGeRmOnKeY (Oct 11, 2004)

*Re: (streetsounds)*


_Quote, originally posted by *streetsounds* »_
Maybe it is not Tunershop after all


hey steve, i appreciate the timeline and I agree with it every little bit. you probobly described it better than i did. however, i dont really see how this helps your defense case one bit.
also this solves nothing as I don't have a product or cash in my hand. how do u plan on resolving this? aka, when are you going to give in to the paypal dispute.


----------



## GTi Punk (Jun 20, 2002)

*Re: (StInGeRmOnKeY)*

update? whats the news?


----------



## StInGeRmOnKeY (Oct 11, 2004)

no news yet...and certainly no refund yet


----------



## Soccerpromaz (Jul 29, 2005)

*Re: (streetsounds)*

I have a better buisness in my front yard selling raspberrys, pwnt!








But really, poor updates, i can somewhat see because there is prolly alot of buisness you guys run ( expect less ) no excuses.


----------



## StInGeRmOnKeY (Oct 11, 2004)

*Re: (Soccerpromaz)*

umnmmm hello?!?! steve how do you propose to resolve this? you still have my money and I still have no product. r u honestly trying to rip me off in front of everyone here??
I will cancel my paypal dispute as soon as u put a paypal tracking number on the wheels and i get an e-mail saying the information has been recieved from paypal. either that or give me a refund and give in to the dispute.
jesus ****ing christ!!!!


----------



## StInGeRmOnKeY (Oct 11, 2004)

*Re: (StInGeRmOnKeY)*

just got this IM from steve:
streetsounds (11:32 AM 10-17-2006): No comment. You are old enough to know how to resolve an issue the adult way. The way you do it so far is not the right way. You got out biz contact details? Use them.


----------



## jmj (Feb 6, 2001)

*Re: (streetsounds)*


_Quote, originally posted by *streetsounds* »_Here I am having to explain myself cause I try to help you by dealing with Germany for you rather then telling you to do it alone via e-mail.

Yeah, if you had tried to do this alone via e-mail you could have gotten ripped off!


----------



## StInGeRmOnKeY (Oct 11, 2004)

*Re: (jmj)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jmj* »_Yeah, if you had tried to do this alone via e-mail you could have gotten ripped off!

so you know why i did this then, thank god for a sensible man. i didn't start this thread to bash tunershop, but to get answers. all i got was contradictions, false hopes, and more questions. oh and no refund or wheels.
now u know why i had to open a paypal dispute, i had 3 days left to do it.


----------



## Dub-Lip (Jul 22, 2003)

*Re: (StInGeRmOnKeY)*


_Quote, originally posted by *StInGeRmOnKeY* »_just got this IM from steve:
streetsounds (11:32 AM 10-17-2006): No comment. You are old enough to know how to resolve an issue the adult way. The way you do it so far is not the right way. You got out biz contact details? Use them.

dont end the dispute... this guy is being a choad


----------



## Swink (Aug 15, 2003)

*Re: (StInGeRmOnKeY)*


_Quote, originally posted by *StInGeRmOnKeY* »_so you know why i did this then, thank god for a sensible man. i didn't start this thread to bash tunershop, but to get answers. all i got was contradictions, false hopes, and more questions. oh and no refund or wheels.
now u know why i had to open a paypal dispute, i had 3 days left to do it.

this is just sad on tunershop's part. I had a similar situation with a different company where the wheels I wanted were no longer available. We went back and forth for less thank 3 days, as they were looking for other places to get the wheels from, and they had no luck. In the end, I asked for a refund, on a saturday, at like 11pm. At 2am on sunday morning, they sent the refund via paypal. They were very professional about everything, and I even ended up ordering a different set of wheels through them. This whole fiasco is making tunershop look like immature 12 year olds. I hope you this all gets resolved for you, as its getting childish on their part. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## StInGeRmOnKeY (Oct 11, 2004)

*Re: (Dub-Lip)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dub-Lip* »_dont end the dispute... this guy is being a choad









i would love to end this dispute but i'm not doing it without a tracking number from paypal. is that so hard?


----------



## jmj (Feb 6, 2001)

*Re: (StInGeRmOnKeY)*


_Quote, originally posted by *StInGeRmOnKeY* »_
so you know why i did this then, thank god for a sensible man. i didn't start this thread to bash tunershop, but to get answers. all i got was contradictions, false hopes, and more questions. oh and no refund or wheels.
now u know why i had to open a paypal dispute, i had 3 days left to do it.

I don't blame you one bit. Even if one assumes that he's been truthful with you, this is a PR disaster of his own making. Based upon his postings on this thread, I wouldn't dream of ordering anything from him. Who needs the hassle?


----------



## Rev. Longride (Jul 6, 2005)

*Re: (jmj)*

Matty, you should also file a complaint with the better business bureau. I guess he thinks that he can just walk away from the problem now...


----------



## streetsounds (Jun 28, 2003)

*Re: (jmj)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jmj* »_
I don't blame you one bit. Even if one assumes that he's been truthful with you, this is a PR disaster of his own making. Based upon his postings on this thread, I wouldn't dream of ordering anything from him. Who needs the hassle?


When are all of you realizing that you are barking against the wrong tree?
He ordered online days after I said they in stock. All orders placed and paid via the website and it goes straight to Tunershop in Germany. Nobody said they will be here in a week when he ordered online.

I am not involved in this whole order he placed.
Now I ask in Germany what is going on with this order. Tunershop Germany gets wrong info from ATS Germany which they relay to me during the night and I pass them on in good faith that they true and then you guys all tell me I am a liar. Get real.
You can mark me all day long and say it’s my fault and lying but the truth is you are just _zu bloed um das zu kapieren. Naja jetzt spricht er deutsch.
Naja ihr wollt ja alle deutsche produkte kaufen und beschwert euch wenn es nicht rechtzeitig kommt. Ich wuerde empfehlen mal anfangen die sprache zu lernen damit ihr merkt es ist nicht so einfach oder haltet einfach den mund._


----------



## kingtek718 (Nov 16, 2003)

*Re: (streetsounds)*

i havent heard a str8 answer outa this guy once, i will never do biz with this company. and i def would not recomend them to anyone.


----------



## mk13nb (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: (StInGeRmOnKeY)*


_Quote, originally posted by *StInGeRmOnKeY* »_
all i got was contradictions, false hopes, and more questions.

Your not alone. My order wasn't placed online. I called Steve myself. The wheels did finally arrive.
To: <[email protected]>
Sent: Wednesday, April 19, 2006 1:14 PM
Subject: ATS Cups
Hello,
We just spoke and I ordered some ATS Cup wheels for my 1984 VW cabriolet.
Sent: Wednesday, May 03, 2006 11:32 AM
Hi Steve,
It's been 2 weeks. Any update when these will be shipped? Thanks,
From: "Tunershop North America" <[email protected]>
Sent: Wednesday, May 03, 2006 1:52 PM 
We did not get any update yet on the order. ATS had a huge demand on these wheels and running low stock. They should be available end this week beginning next week. Regards, Steve
Sent: Wednesday, May 10, 2006 11:51 AM 
Hi Steve,
Any further update? Thanks,
From: "Tunershop North America" <[email protected]>
Sent: Wednesday, May 10, 2006 3:10 PM
I just got info from Germany that the wheels should be going out by Monday as ATS is a little slow. I will keep you up to date. Steve
Sent: Friday, May 19, 2006 8:54 AM 
Hi Steve,
Any word? How long is shipping from Germany typically? Thanks,
From: "Tunershop North America" <[email protected]>
Sent: Friday, May 19, 2006 12:04 PM 
They told me this morning another 7-10 days as ATS has no ET28. The ET20 however would be available. Steve
Sent: Friday, May 19, 2006 10:32 AM 
ET20's will not work. My credit card was charged over a week ago for these wheels and now it is another 7-10 days.
I ordered these on April 19 and I was told at that time 7-10 days. 10 days later I was told 7 more days. Then I was told another 7 days. And now you tell me another 7-10 days. I understand that demand has been high but all I keep hearing another 7-10 days. It leaves me a little concerned what the response will be next week. If ATS has no ET28 will they really be able to ship next week?
From: "Tunershop North America" <[email protected]> 
Mike we are a reseller and not the manufacturer. I am relaying the info
I get from ATS Germany. They have no clientele to have all the older Ets available. Sometimes only ET20 sometimes only ET28 One reason you do not get these wheels from other US Dealers is because theydo not want to do this dirt work as there is no profit for them. We on the other hand try hard to get rare items too US clientele. Think about it like this The wheels are each $179 with us and free shipping. So the shipping alone is about $250 for the set. Where is the profit to make it worth importing them? Still we do import them as we try building a US dealer network so it will be easier in the future to have items like this local. I hope they supply us next week as promised. Steve
Sent: Tuesday, May 30, 2006 1:06 PM 
Any updates?
Thanks,
Sent: Thursday, June 01, 2006 1:22 PM 
Hi Steve,
Have you received any updates from ATS?
Thanks,
Sent: Wednesday, June 07, 2006 11:15 AM 
We talked last week and you metioned that Germany was on holiday on Monday and you would not be able to contact ATS in regards to delivery. Have you been able to receive any updates?
Thanks,
From: "Tunershop North America" <[email protected]>
Sent: Wednesday, June 07, 2006 2:25 PM
I questioned them several times but I get ignored with an answer. Sorry but I don't know what to say. I just mailed them again requesting an update as we have several orders where people like the same wheels. I keep you up to date as soon I get a reply. Steve
Sent: Wednesday, June 14, 2006 2:31 PM 
Did ATS have any updates yet? Thanks,
From: "Tunershop North America" <[email protected]> 
Sent: Wednesday, June 14, 2006 4:48 PM 
According to ATS they advised us on June 0th they should have them back in stock in about two weeks. I hope that means next week you have your wheels. Again sorry for this delay.
Regards, Steve
Sent: Tuesday, June 27, 2006 9:06 AM
Does ATS have any updates when these will be shipping?
From: "Tunershop North America" <[email protected]> 
Sent: Tuesday, June 27, 2006 
As far I was told they will ship tomorrow to you







We finally received around 50 wheels in our warehouse. See attached invoice.Regards, Steve
Wheels ordered on April 19 via phone, credit card charged May 12. Wheels finally arrived on July 3, 2006. 7 to 10 days became 75.


----------



## streetsounds (Jun 28, 2003)

*Re: (mk13nb)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mk13nb* »_
Your not alone. My order wasn't placed online. I called Steve myself. The wheels did finally arrive.
To: <[email protected]>
Sent: Wednesday, April 19, 2006 1:14 PM
Subject: ATS Cups
Hello,
We just spoke and I ordered some ATS Cup wheels for my 1984 VW cabriolet.
Sent: Wednesday, May 03, 2006 11:32 AM
Hi Steve,
It's been 2 weeks. Any update when these will be shipped? Thanks,
From: "Tunershop North America" <[email protected]>
Sent: Wednesday, May 03, 2006 1:52 PM 
We did not get any update yet on the order. ATS had a huge demand on these wheels and running low stock. They should be available end this week beginning next week. Regards, Steve
Sent: Wednesday, May 10, 2006 11:51 AM 
Hi Steve,
Any further update? Thanks,
From: "Tunershop North America" <[email protected]>
Sent: Wednesday, May 10, 2006 3:10 PM
I just got info from Germany that the wheels should be going out by Monday as ATS is a little slow. I will keep you up to date. Steve
Sent: Friday, May 19, 2006 8:54 AM 
Hi Steve,
Any word? How long is shipping from Germany typically? Thanks,
From: "Tunershop North America" <[email protected]>
Sent: Friday, May 19, 2006 12:04 PM 
They told me this morning another 7-10 days as ATS has no ET28. The ET20 however would be available. Steve
Sent: Friday, May 19, 2006 10:32 AM 
ET20's will not work. My credit card was charged over a week ago for these wheels and now it is another 7-10 days.
I ordered these on April 19 and I was told at that time 7-10 days. 10 days later I was told 7 more days. Then I was told another 7 days. And now you tell me another 7-10 days. I understand that demand has been high but all I keep hearing another 7-10 days. It leaves me a little concerned what the response will be next week. If ATS has no ET28 will they really be able to ship next week?
From: "Tunershop North America" <[email protected]> 
Mike we are a reseller and not the manufacturer. I am relaying the info
I get from ATS Germany. They have no clientele to have all the older Ets available. Sometimes only ET20 sometimes only ET28 One reason you do not get these wheels from other US Dealers is because theydo not want to do this dirt work as there is no profit for them. We on the other hand try hard to get rare items too US clientele. Think about it like this The wheels are each $179 with us and free shipping. So the shipping alone is about $250 for the set. Where is the profit to make it worth importing them? Still we do import them as we try building a US dealer network so it will be easier in the future to have items like this local. I hope they supply us next week as promised. Steve
Sent: Tuesday, May 30, 2006 1:06 PM 
Any updates?
Thanks,
Sent: Thursday, June 01, 2006 1:22 PM 
Hi Steve,
Have you received any updates from ATS?
Thanks,
Sent: Wednesday, June 07, 2006 11:15 AM 
We talked last week and you metioned that Germany was on holiday on Monday and you would not be able to contact ATS in regards to delivery. Have you been able to receive any updates?
Thanks,
From: "Tunershop North America" <[email protected]>
Sent: Wednesday, June 07, 2006 2:25 PM
I questioned them several times but I get ignored with an answer. Sorry but I don't know what to say. I just mailed them again requesting an update as we have several orders where people like the same wheels. I keep you up to date as soon I get a reply. Steve
Sent: Wednesday, June 14, 2006 2:31 PM 
Did ATS have any updates yet? Thanks,
From: "Tunershop North America" <[email protected]> 
Sent: Wednesday, June 14, 2006 4:48 PM 
According to ATS they advised us on June 0th they should have them back in stock in about two weeks. I hope that means next week you have your wheels. Again sorry for this delay.
Regards, Steve
Sent: Tuesday, June 27, 2006 9:06 AM
Does ATS have any updates when these will be shipping?
From: "Tunershop North America" <[email protected]> 
Sent: Tuesday, June 27, 2006 
As far I was told they will ship tomorrow to you







We finally received around 50 wheels in our warehouse. See attached invoice.Regards, Steve
Wheels ordered on April 19 via phone, credit card charged May 12. Wheels finally arrived on July 3, 2006. 7 to 10 days became 75. 


Thank you soooooooooooo much http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Again a ATS order. Maybe people will see the pattern. Its always same supplier.


----------



## mk13nb (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: (streetsounds)*


_Quote, originally posted by *streetsounds* »_
Maybe people will see the pattern.

The pattern I see is customers waiting extended dates while you continue to state, "Should be next week" 
But that's my take. 
When future potential customers read this, they'll decide their own pattern.


----------



## streetsounds (Jun 28, 2003)

*Re: (mk13nb)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mk13nb* »_
The pattern I see is customers waiting extended dates while you continue to state, "Should be next week" 
But that's my take. 
When future potential customers read this, they'll decide their own pattern. 


I hope not every reader is as ungrateful as some people posting here bad about us and they will realize nothing we can do about it.
100+ VW tuners in North America and no one is doing the leg work to get these wheels to the USA. Wonder why








So we say fair enough lets do it as our corporate office is in Germany even there is only a small profit.
They laugh at us because these wheels are rarely sold in Germany these days.
Well still some US customers like them. We then contact the manufacturer in Germany and ask on availability. They give us a lead time and availability.
So then we tell the customers in North America what we been told and too %99 it works out great. Unfortunately there is the one %1 off people who ***** about us if things go wrong as they fail to see how hard it is to get the wheels and how much effort is involved.


----------



## jmj (Feb 6, 2001)

*Re: (streetsounds)*


_Quote, originally posted by *streetsounds* »_
When are all of you realizing that you are barking against the wrong tree?
He ordered online days after I said they in stock. All orders placed and paid via the website and it goes straight to Tunershop in Germany. Nobody said they will be here in a week when he ordered online.

I am not involved in this whole order he placed.
Now I ask in Germany what is going on with this order. Tunershop Germany gets wrong info from ATS Germany which they relay to me during the night and I pass them on in good faith that they true and then you guys all tell me I am a liar. Get real.
You can mark me all day long and say it’s my fault and lying but the truth is you are just _zu bloed um das zu kapieren. Naja jetzt spricht er deutsch.
Naja ihr wollt ja alle deutsche produkte kaufen und beschwert euch wenn es nicht rechtzeitig kommt. Ich wuerde empfehlen mal anfangen die sprache zu lernen damit ihr merkt es ist nicht so einfach oder haltet einfach den mund._


I may have misunderstood the nature of the transaction. If so, then I apologize. It sounds like the orders get placed through your website, though, so it's only natural for people to look to you for answers, I think. 
If your intent is to create demand for these products here in the States, then you may want to reevaluate how customer's expectations are managed before they order through your site, IMHO.


----------



## streetsounds (Jun 28, 2003)

*Re: (jmj)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jmj* »_
I may have misunderstood the nature of the transaction. If so, then I apologize. It sounds like the orders get placed through your website, though, so it's only natural for people to look to you for answers, I think.


Fair enough. So were does this board fit in and this post? If I talk too someone and explain them why their is a delay on a order they placed online and he says http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
But then turns around and starts talking on a forum because he gets paranoid? And then not even has the courtesy to call the company in question for explanation?

_Quote, originally posted by *jmj* »_
If your intent is to create demand for these products here in the States, then you may want to reevaluate how customer's expectations are managed before they order through your site, IMHO.


Do you realize how many wheels we are actually selling? I mean be realistic for a moment. You think we only sell these view items you see at tunershop.com to retail customers. Many advertisers here run store fronts and get income based on labor as well. We do not get income through labor. All income comes through product sales and if you do the math you see their has to be more then meet the eye. How else could we be in business? Tunershop is import/export ing many products from Germany which we then resell to smaller shop or larger chains and they will then resell them to others and they end up with you.

*Tunershop is Authorized reseller for*: AEZ – ATS - Audi OEM – Azev - Bastuck Exhaust – Borbet – Brock – CR – Dezent - DZ Exclusiv – ENZO - Hartge BMW – HTN - JE Design – JMS – Kerscher – Keskin - KW Coilover – LSD - Mattig SSF – MRR – MTM – Nothelle – Oxigin - RH Alurad – Rial – Rieger - SCC Spacer – Schmidt – ST Suspensions – Stahl – Tracer – VW OEM - Wald Mercedes – WRD - Xetec Car Audio
_You are a Dealer and like to joining or Dealer network? Do not hesitate to contact us. We got some of the most competitive Dealer conditions on KW products in the Industry_


----------



## jmj (Feb 6, 2001)

*Re: (streetsounds)*


_Quote, originally posted by *streetsounds* »_Do you realize how many wheels we are actually selling? I mean be realistic for a moment. You think we only sell these view items you see at tunershop.com to retail customers. Many advertisers here run store fronts and get income based on labor as well. We do not get income through labor. All income comes through product sales and if you do the math you see their has to be more then meet the eye. How else could we be in business? Tunershop is import/export ing many products from Germany which we then resell to smaller shop or larger chains and they will then resell them to others and they end up with you.

I understand that it's the manufacturer that causes these delays, but I'm just suggesting that it might be wise to at least put some language on your website explaining that non-stock or special order items may take a while to receive (for the reasons you've explained above). That's all. Might even have been enough to keep the OP from starting this thread. Even if it's not justified, people are going to associate that vendor with your web site if that's the portal through which they ordered.
Again, just my $.02.


----------



## StInGeRmOnKeY (Oct 11, 2004)

*Re: (jmj)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jmj* »_I may have misunderstood the nature of the transaction. If so, then I apologize. It sounds like the orders get placed through your website, though, so it's only natural for people to look to you for answers, I think.

exactly, his e-mail is attached to tunershop.com so that is where i sent the e-mails obviously..
this taken from tunershop.com:
"*Availability*
All products and service are subject to availability and may be with drawn at any time, if goods cannot be supplied at any time *you will not be charged for them and we will refund any money which has been received in payments for the goods.* We will of course try our best to source the products for you in timely manner."
at the time i asked for a refund. you did not have the wheels.
tell whoever it is in germany to either tack on a paypal shipping label to the wheels and send them, or tell them to give the refund as promised.
i'm telling _YOU_ because it is all part of _YOUR_ business whether you'd like to admit it or not. if this isn't part of your job, then what exactly is it that you do????????










_Modified by StInGeRmOnKeY at 7:04 PM 10-17-2006_


----------



## StInGeRmOnKeY (Oct 11, 2004)

*Re: (StInGeRmOnKeY)*

*who's the child here??*

(11:05 AM 10-16-2006) StInGeRmOnKeY: so what happens now, i cancel the dispute and i get my wheels in 5-7 days??
(11:19 AM 10-16-2006) streetsounds: no we ship 3 day service FedEx. If we have the Money they will ship out the wheels as they have them now.
(11:24 AM 10-17-2006) StInGeRmOnKeY: umnmmm hello?!?! steve how do you propose to resolve this? you still have my money and I still have no product. r u honestly trying to rip me off in front of everyone here??
I will cancel my paypal dispute as soon as u put a paypal tracking number on the wheels and i get an e-mail saying the information has been recieved from paypal. either that or give me a refund and give in to the dispute.
(11:25 AM 10-17-2006) StInGeRmOnKeY: do u still have the wheels in stock that is?
(11:32 AM 10-17-2006) streetsounds: No comment. You are old enough to know how to resolve an issue the adult way. The way you do it so far is not the right way. You got out biz contact details? Use them.
(12:05 PM 10-17-2006) StInGeRmOnKeY: what the **** so your refusing me my refund? what kind of business is this?
(12:14 PM 10-17-2006) StInGeRmOnKeY: listen, don't think that what everyone says in that forum thread is what i say. i can't speak for them, that is just their observations. they certainly will never buy from you, however. u lost pretty much the whole state of connecticut and we represent hard.
the whole purpose of the thread was not to bash your business, remember on multiple occasions i said i appreciated your business. the purpose of the thread was to call you out and get some answers but u left me with contradictions, false hopes, and more questions.
whatever, i guess we'll let paypal take care of this on october 26th. how much more adult do u want me to get on this kinda thing?
(12:29 PM 10-17-2006) streetsounds: you are seriously missing the whole point here
(12:31 PM 10-17-2006) StInGeRmOnKeY: what's the point then? enlighten me and show me how to resolve the issue in an adult way. i would love nothing more than to cancel the dispute, lock the thread, and get my wheels!
(12:35 PM 10-17-2006) StInGeRmOnKeY: those people in the thread have made their own opinions about the situation without any bias from me. i didnt tell them what to say, yet they feel u are being the non-adult here. im tired of your excuse that because im 19, i'm not practical about this situation and have decided to resolve it in a childish manner.
(1:47 PM 10-17-2006) streetsounds: I told you before I am not the person to deal with Paypal regarding your refund. I am in the USA and I have no access to the whole conversation between YOU and Paypal or Tunershop Germany and Paypal. Still YOU blame me personally on the forum and expect help from me and a result? Don’t you think something may get resolved if you backed off and talk to a company direct rather then putting their reputation on the line because you are paranoid? Some companies do not response well on threats, especial Companies based in Germany. You try to destroy my reputation over your stupidity being adult and pick up the phone and call so I may get it resolved? Now you want me do to something after you talk all that trash about me on a public forum? Why would I even consider to do something after I already lost “pretty much the whole state of Connecticut “ anyway (to use your words). Next you tell me not your fault what people write about Tunershop or me?
(1:47 PM 10-17-2006) streetsounds: You asked on the “Central CT GTG's - Wethersfield Dunkin' Donuts & Canton McDonald's” post that people should come and support you and now you telling me it was not your fault they all speak like this? I never told you a lead time on the wheels. When you asked I said we have them, then you ask how long the shipping will be and I told you. Then several days later you order online. No one said that time how long it will take. Then when I was told there is a delay you said cool. So where is the entire BS coming from? I give you the benefit that you only 19 years and you think everything has to go your way and has to happen NOW. But in the real world that does not work that way and you will notice that soon enough. You decided to resolve the issue it in a childish manner? Fair enough, but do that with the contact e-mail written in your Paypal reply after you ordered online at Tunershop. The whole transaction went straight to German. You did not call me and ordered here in North America so don’t expect any favor from me after how you bad mouth me for no reason.


----------



## jebglx (Jul 13, 2000)

*Re: (StInGeRmOnKeY)*

take this offline
bill


----------

